# Just finished Prep



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

I just finished my prep for my colonoscopy. Its not that bad. Worst part for me was drinking the Mag. Citrate. It was awful, the Mirlax with Gatorade isnt bad at all. I had no problem with it at all, I just keep it cold. Hopefully my test goes well and my stomach can return to semi-normal.


----------



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, the dreaded test is over with..... It wasnt to bad, the anxiety over it was the worst for me, I do remember waking alittle during the test, but nothing that was to bad. I am just really sore today and a little D. I was disappointed that I didn't get any answers from the doctor, just told me to make an appointment and go have a small bowel follow thru (Upper GI) done. So next Saturday, I have that done. I thought that It might be a good idea to wait a week, give my body time to recover. Any body ever have both tests done so close togehter?


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like we might be on the same path with this horrible stuff. I too, was very disappointed with lack of answers...so now my hubbie misses another day of work to go back with me next week. I'm in Ohio...where areyou? (I'm new to this...tell me if I shouldn't be responding here) Beth


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Jempc,Usually an upper GI is uncomfortable more so if you suffer from GERD I think.... that seems to be the only problem I really recall... drinking the stuff and keeping it down. So I wouldn't sweat it. Crampster


----------



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

Justme?, I am in WI. I really like the GI that I am seeing, I was really disappointed with the way everything happened after the test, they rolled me from the recovery room to my room, said that the doctor left and would call me on the phone, the phone rang they set it on my lap and I talked to him still half under sedation from all the meds. To be honest, I dont remember what I said to him. He did tell me everything was fine, and go have the Upper GI test. I think that was just looking for some type of answer after the all the prep and anxiety that I went through. Anyway, I have anxiety and was told that I also suffer from OCD. I take Xanax everyday and my pysch.gave me samples of Paxil CR. I am going to give them a try this weekend and see how they work out. I havent tried any anti-depressants in 15 years , and back then they helped alot. So I will give paxil a try. I am just getting really frustrated with doctors...


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

Boy can I relate! I can barely stand the cramping today from yesterday's Colonoscopy...but feel like my doctor's office will roll their eyes if I call. I occassionally see a behavioural therapist and take Effexor to help control my OCD and probably "depression". Now I'm thinking...who wouldn't be depressed with this continued pain and a "life" of either constipation or wearing a diaper? My poor husband...it's almost like we're practicing natural family planning with the "not today dear" looks on my face! Have you ever considered Mayo or Cleveland Clinic? I think I may go for a second opinion if the news isn't better next THursday when we have our "consultation" after having had a sitz marker study, nerve study, anal physiology, bloodwork, biopsy,defagram and colonoscopy. He says surgery may not even work...but SOMETHING HAS TOO! Like you, I have no clue what the doctor said (at least mine came in person) but my husband says that I was sobbing when he said there won't be any quick fixes.


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jempc and JustMe - I too recently went thru the colonoscopy and the upper endoscopy both in the same visit (July 5th - didn't get to enjoy the 4th of July get together and food) - I was sedated and had to have someone with me for the doctor to talk to after to procedure. Thankfully he wrote a brief description of his findings - For the upper endoscopy they found I had a very severe ulcer and the biopsy revealed the h.pylori infection in the lining of the mucus in the stomach. I underwent extreme antibiotic treatment of a total of 3000mg of two different antibiotics for seven days and was place on Protonex for the ulcer. I go back August 22nd for a repeat upper endoscopy to see if th ulcer is healing. As for as the colonoscopy - it was noted on my discarge papers that I have significat internal hemorroids and severe looping of the colon. Thankfully I didn't have any trouble after both procedures, just had to rest for the remainder of the day and resumes normal activity the next day. I called to set up a consultation with the GI who performed these procedures and when I called his office to do so they asked if he required a follow-up appointment - I said no and they tried to blow me off but I refused to be blown off - I told them that I wanted a one on one with him to discuss my lifelong problems with chronic constipation - just talking with him is something I needed to do to ease my mind. I too suffer with anxiety and I'm OCD and manic depressive, so I know the fear you two are experiencing. On the day prior to my procedures, the "clean out day" with Mag Citrate and Miralax was YUK - not so much the Miralax and Gatoraid but the Mag Citrate - that was one I had to struggle to keep down. The thing I want to share is the week before. I had to go to the ER only for the doctor to tell me I'm constipated and they prescribed the Miralax (a gallon of the stuff) that I had to drink - 8oz glass of every 10 minutes. After all this "cleaning out" - during the colonoscopy - my entire colon with still full of stool. Well, Monday I had my consult and he told me that he wasn't at all surprised that I've had trouble with constipation my entire life - the looping was pretty bad - and the ulcer was equally as bad if not worse. I was explaining to him that I personally on a few occassions had to manuall remove stool from my rectom so now he wants me to have a Defagram in a week and a half. Until this is done and the results are in - I'm taking Miralax and Zelnorm - and I'm hoping they can determine something from the Defagram.I just though I'd add in my two cents, due to the fact that we suffer with depression, anxiety, OCD, and last but not least, constipation.If there's anything you would like to add I would love to hear from you


----------



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

Robin,The Mag.Citrate is the worst tasting liquid on earth. I had a follow up visit with the GI last night and since the Paxil CR is helping with the IBS he didnt want me to take any other meds, just come back in 6-8 weeks. Bland diet, no soda, caffine, etc.... and 8-10 grams of fiber a day + lots of water. So far I havent had D in about 1.5 weeks, since about my 4 day on Paxil everything is good. Do you take anything for your OCD ?? I really dont like taking the Paxil becasue of possible withdrawal, but right know they are working so, its good. I will deal with the furture when it comes. I dont want to sound religious, or pushy, but I also have been listening to alot of Christian teaching CD's. They are excellent !! and also have been alot of help. If you are open to it, purchase a couple of Joyce Meyers CD's. She has opened my mind. I can suggest a couple of good ones if you want. I have been reading a book of her's and I can put it down.Jay


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Jay, Nice hearing from you - glad to hear your story. I am assuming you suffer with IBS-D - I suffer with CONSTIPATION - maybe that is why the colonoscopy was so hard on you. I've been taking Zoloft for more than 13 years, along with other medictions, Xanax, Seroguel, and Elavil - I'm still very much OCD but I seem to be able to handle it OK. Unfortunately you are correct, there are possible withdrawals, however, the benefit of these medication I take outweigh to downside of them.Please don't ever feel you're being pushy or "religious" when it comes to God and all He can do for us. I'm a firm believer that God is in control over everything in our lives!! God is good and faithful to His Word - We need to be sensitive to His Word and use His Word in every area of our life - if we do this, He is faithful!! His love will endure forever and His grace is so sufficient.Thank you for sharing your story!!!


----------



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

Robin,I have faith that everything for you and I will workout itself out. We just have to have patience and alot of faith.I have to tell you, RUN (dont walk) and buy Joyce Meyers book " In Pursuit of Peace" 21 Ways to Conquer Anxiety, Fear, and Discontentment. I am reading it know and it has been a big help. I would love to have someones elses opinion !!Hope to talk to you soon.Jay


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi again Jay, Thank you so much for the encouragement!! Also, thanks for the book information - I'll have to check it out. You're correct, we must have faith and patience and trust in God's timing!!God bless you!!!


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

Robin,Don't know how I missed your post...but I've just returned from the hospital where I had "the grand-daddy of all rectoceles" repaired jointly by a Urogyn & a Colon/Rectal surgeon. My regular OB was shocked and hurt that I didn't trust her when she told me last week that I didn't have any problems. The surgeon said that they are finding that certain types of rectoceles actually recede when you lay on your back for an examination. Even though mine was very large, two physicians at my group practice couldn't locate it from either my vaginal area or from my rectum. It was only discovered by the defogram. (Actually a similar name, but I'm on drugs!) I've only been out of surgery for 72 hours...but am amazed at the difference...even just in passing gas. If you can't imagine going through a defogram...reconsider it...I feel like it may be the thing that has saved my sanity!!!I've been on Effexor for several years and know that I never would have made it through four years of bowel problems without a supportive husband and a great counselor to go with the drugs!Keep your chin up!Beth


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beth, Thank you so much for your post!! You mentioned rectoceles - Maybe this is what my GI is looking for when I go for my defogram. He mention that the reason he feels I need the test - I've had to manually remove stool from my rectum after bearing down so hard - yet the hard stool wouldn't come out. I looked the procedure up and see that women who've had vaginal delivery(ies)*I HAVE*, hysterectomy, *I HAVE*, and staining during bowel movements *I HAVE*, are more at risk of having rectal prolapse (rectocele).*THANK YOU* for being so kind to get on this board only 72 hours after your surgery and for giving me hope that could potentially change my life.I, like you, have a very supportive husband. That makes us doubley blessed!! Please feel free to PM me and let me know how you are healing and doing. In fact, I would appreciate it if you would. Hope you're feeling better soon and God bless you sweetie!!


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

Robin,I'm not sure what "PM" means, but I'll go ahead an comment here. Please excuse me friends if I'm going into too much detail. I was just grateful that someone else did so I was able to get help.During all pregnancies I was severely constipated and strained terribly. Four years ago and five years after the birth of my last child, I noticed that when I would strain and go to wipe, white slimy strings were hanging down. The OB said not to worry (and probably rolled her eyes and thought I was nuts) and told me they were normal. My OB would recommend that I have a GI check me out because I was always full of poop. I went to a GI who didn't even examine me and just told me "more fiber". Last Feb. I went on a diet program called Optifast where I only ate powdered shakes and supplemented my fiber so I knew exactly how much fiber I was getting. The supervising physician was shocked and said that I needed to see a specialist. I put it off until my bladder problems got worse and I also went back onto regular food. I found that my system backed up again so badly and I was so uncomfortable...plus my bladder started losing large amounts suddenly, but without sneezing etc. I finally went when, like you, I found myself exploring other options to get the poop out any way that I could. With me, I felt like I was sitting on an egg or something buldging between my vagina and my rectum. If I pushed on it, it would move slightly then return. If I used my finger inside my vagina, I could push it back toward my rectum and I realized that it was probably stool, but I couldn't poke it out of my rectum. Getting very desperate (I needed to take my eleven year old son on an all day field trip) I used both hands and pushed from the vagina with a finger and used my thumb and three fingers to pull a hard stool out of this "pocket" that was blocking me entirely. Of course, I never even was able to tell this to my surgeon...you my friends...are the only ones on earth to know! The defagram: I still wasn't sure to believe what I read about on the internet. I saw the potty chair sideways on the x-ray table clamped with rusty c-clamps to the table. They had me lay on my side and hold onto the edge of the table. It lifted to a vertical position and they moved over two "live action" monitors where I could see my inner workings. When I pooped at first, about a third of the barium exited normally. When I did kegels, the floor of my pelvis lifted up quite high and he said I had great pelvic floor muscles (I should have...my OB kept making me try to do kegels even though I couldn't do even ten or hold one for 10 seconds). When I strained gently, a bit more would come out. They told me to completely empty the whole amount, and turned the screen away so I couldn't see what was left. I pushed and pushed. I told them that I was completely empty. He commented that he could see why I couldn't "pass the balloon" out in earlier tests and turned the screen toward me. Instead of the poop going down to my rectum, the straining caused my muscles to lift the pelvic floor a bit, redirecting my bm past my rectum and toward the front of my body. As I strained harder, the stool would press across my uterus area and out my vagina. This is where those "slimy strings" were coming from. It was the natural moisture from my body being pushed out on the rectocele covered stool, then wiped off when I would relax and the stool would go back in. When a lot of time would go by and the stool would harden, it would push so hard that my uretha was often blocked...but I wouldn't know it until I changed position and then it would all rush out. Also, the rectocele caused a problem my kids used to have but I can't remember the name. It would essentially block me up, and then skinny threads of BM would squeeze around the blockage for days...sometimes causing staining, a wet gas problem, or horrible gas smell. If I started to sweat and feel really clammy, I would have to go immediately home because it usually meant that the mother of all BM's was coming shortly. I would literally clog the toilet as I flushed continuously. My husband would even become annoyed...but I couldn't help it! Anyway...now that I've written a book that most people would rather not read!....after surgery...I feel much the same way...but think it's only temporary. I still haven't had a BM since last Tuesday and the pressure on the stitches is pretty bad. I'll give the real verdict when I either bust...or heal!Beth...hope this helped.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PM= private message, you can do that by clicking on someone's name.K.


----------



## 13711 (Jul 27, 2006)

oops. thanks for the pc info! mea culpa


----------

